# Bonus Ring - Improve Accuracy & Consistency



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing. 

~This helps the archer line up there peep and sight housing easier, faster and more consistent. 

~All the bright colors glow in the dark. But these really make a big difference:

-In the shade of the trees
-Overcast cloudy days.
-Of course last/first light. 

~We have 7 fluorescent colors that glow in the dark, along with 4 more colors that do NOT glow.

~Plus! They are 100% silicone, which helps diminish some vibration in your sight. 

~Every Bonus Ring is made by me, right here in Michigan! 

~I make, prep, package and ship every single one myself. 

~100% MADE IN THE U.S.A.!

Each Bonus Ring is $10 each, plus $3 for shipping. (3 Bonus Rings, shipped. Is $33)

Please use the website, http://bonus-ring.com (PayPal accepted)

Or

PayPal directly: [email protected] - Please include: Quantity, size and color needed. Along with your name and shipping address.

Free bumps are appreciated!! 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Purple in the snow!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

FREE SHIPPING!!!

Now till the end of the year.
Standard and MINI's.
All product is in stock and ready to ship!!
Use code "FREE_SHIP_XMAS"
(Free shipping on orders of 2 or more & domestic only.)


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Winners from the I.A.A. / Bonus Ring Lancaster Spot Shoot

*Male Elite - Bobby Eyler*

View attachment 6705539

*
Female Elite - Debra Ochs*

View attachment 6705541


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

*Winners from the I.A.A. / Bonus Ring Lancaster Spot Shoot
*

*Male Elite - Bobby Eyler*









*Female Elite - Debra Ochs*


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Now taking orders!!
Flo Yellow is one of our most popular colors. It just seems to POP outside. Especially in low light, cloudy days and in the shade of the treetop canopy. A simple, easy and quick upgrade to your sight! 

Also available in the MINI size. Which fits around stabilizer weights and small target scope housings.

#bonus_ring #targetarchery #hhasights #ata #fluorescent #bowhunterlife #archerylife #3darchery









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Reberly (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey thanks again Al, just got my Bonus Rings this week and not only did they completely remove the twang from my Shrewd scope, the white one matched the sunshade rings and the orange matches my gear perfectly. Great product!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Reberly said:


> Hey thanks again Al, just got my Bonus Rings this week and not only did they completely remove the twang from my Shrewd scope, the white one matched the sunshade rings and the orange matches my gear perfectly. Great product!


You are welcome!!! I would love to see a few pics, if you get a chance. Thanks for the honest review, we really appreciate the feedback and support!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ccham1991 (Feb 10, 2019)

Need to try this


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ccham1991 said:


> Need to try this


Oh yeah!!!

BONUS-RING.COM

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## timmyd2 (Mar 10, 2019)

following


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## parwine (Dec 2, 2012)

got me one


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

parwine said:


> got me one


Alright!! Thanks for your support!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Tttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfd119 (Aug 6, 2018)

Love mine


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Cfd119 said:


> Love mine


Thanks!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

tttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 6634889
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Crf4fitte said:


> Interesting


Thanks!!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ericsincebaugh (Jul 22, 2019)

These are a great way to pimp your bow


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ericsincebaugh said:


> These are a great way to pimp your bow


YES! Thanks for your support. Throw up some pictures if you would like to.


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Nunnyguy51 said:


> nice


Thanks!!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaynemark (Apr 18, 2018)

These look pretty good. I take it they slide over the housing?


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Chasing60X (Sep 13, 2019)

Love all the color options


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Chasing60X said:


> Love all the color options


Thanks!!! We try to match your setup.


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## MSGLITT (Oct 23, 2017)

I will be checking them out.


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

MSGLITT said:


> I will be checking them out.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

DON'T MISS THAT BUCK AT LAST LIGHT!!

~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.

~This helps the archer line up there peep and sight housing easier, faster and more consistent.

~Also eliminates the "gap" between the peep and sight.

~All the bright colors glow in the dark. But these really make a big difference:

~In the shade of the trees

~Overcast cloudy days.

~Of course last/first light.

~Plus! They help diminish vibration in your sight.

~100% MADE IN THE U.S.A.!

~$10 each, $3 shipping for each order.


----------



## dexcraft (Aug 27, 2019)

The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing. ~This helps the archer line up there peep and sight housing easier, faster and more consistent.


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Sahara101 said:


> I like it.


Thanks!!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

tttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

HHA Optimizer









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Tttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Merry Christmas!!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Flo Yellow!!!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Usmc0861 (Oct 10, 2019)

How have I not found this until now?..***? Order coming!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Usmc0861 said:


> How have I not found this until now?..***? Order coming!


Thanks for your support!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## IHaveABow (May 8, 2018)

That's alot of ttt you posting there!


----------



## iam911812 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thats cool


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

iam911812 said:


> Thats cool


Thanks!!!



Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------

